# Eeks! Severe Thunderstorm and TORNADO warning for my region...



## lupinfarm (Aug 20, 2009)

Theres a severe thunderstorm coming through any minute now, my dad just called to say there has already been tornadoes at the airport in toronto and north of toronto. I've locked up the chickens, ducks, and the dogs are coming in. The horses are stuck out there though and I am concerned, our satellite signal is already going and its not even raining yet. 

My dad said to expect casualties with the chickens and ducks if anything like a tornado comes through, and to get into the downstairs bathroom (although, i was certain that you're not supposed to be in a room that has an outside wall?)... We have a cellar but you have to go outside to get to it and it doesn't have a hatch on the stairway anymore, just the door down the stairs. 

I'm mostly concerned for the horses. There is nothing I can do about their shelter, I don't want to put them in the barn because barns around here have been known to be taken out by tornadoes. I was just speaking to a lady the other day whose bank barn was felled by a tornado a few weeks ago (thank heavens ours is insured for 50k).


----------



## lilhill (Aug 20, 2009)

The livestock being outside probably have a better chance of surviving.  Your dad told you to get into the downstairs bathroom because with all the plumbing and such, it's usually a pretty safe room.  Hope all the bad stuff misses you.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 20, 2009)

Did you make it ?.......It stormed here.....didnt hear about any Tornado/s ? did you ?


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 20, 2009)

I know there was a tornado in Durham, Ontario... We don't get ontario news for some reason on our satellite except for CHEX but they are showing judge judy LOL. 

I know a riding academy was hit in Durham Region area, supposedly a tornado... Roof gone, they were hosting a show. Word is the pasture fencing is gone, roofs on the barns gone, trailers tipped or missing. Lots of ambulances and fire trucks and the like. No one seriously injured. 

No rain here yet, but by the time it gets here it'll be pitch black out!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh I hope everyone /animals are okay ....its really dark here now ....close to Guelph


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 20, 2009)

It's pratically pitch black out now... I'm most worried about the chickens and ducks. They're locked up tight, windows shut in the coop and the fan is unplugged so although it'll be stiflingly hot, they'll at least be somewhat safe.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 20, 2009)

Thunder and lightening starting now. Someone on EMG posted that their sky was turning all kinds of funny colours, green, purple... They're in Mount Albert.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 20, 2009)

Tornado warnings have been issued for Peterborough City, Peterborough County, Lindsay, Fenelon Falls, and the surrounding area. Not here yet but Havelock is in Kawartha Lakes as is Hastings and those are 30 minutes away.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well lets get it all over with because were going to the cottage Saturday up glose to Madoc/Bancroft....couple years back my brother took photo's of a tornado coming around the edge of the lake ....pretty scary sight ...


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay, we're in Tornado warning now... "Thuderstorms with tornados are imminent or occuring in Belleville, Quinte, ..."

I'm getting off the internet now, I'll let everyone know what has happened tomorrow morning.


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope you and your family are staying safe in the storm.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 21, 2009)

Are you okay?


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey Lupin ! Are you okay?.....Are phone was ringing last night because Milton got hit last night ..very close to us ....I missed it all !  I was preoccupied ..and we dont usually watch the news ....Heard they called a state of emergency in Vaungh ...sorry dont know how to spell that one ....where Wonderland is and the reptile place ....Yikes .....hope your okay ...


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, my dad said that about 75 houses in Vaughan were wiped out. Also, there was a big incident at a horse show as well. 

We're all good here, the horses survived the night despite the lightening show that went on closer to the field. The chicken coop has a huge roof leak, we knew we had a small drip but we put a bucket under it last night incase and now the bucket is full. The ducks are good, my fencing is still up  Some people didn't fare as well, lots of downed trees and a farmers fencing is downed outside madoc (we passed by and there was a cow on the front lawn of a house grooming another cow over the fence LOL, the lawn is a house that is surrounded by cattle on all sides but doesnt actually have animals themselves).


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 21, 2009)

Lots of wind here, HUGE lightening show, but it ended around midnight and we just got rain the rest of the night where *we* are but our township covers a lot of KM and I'm certain some large barns are downed...


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 21, 2009)

Glad you both are OK!! and glad that all the animals made it through too!!!

I just couldn't live in an area that have that type of storm...just too scary!


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, I thought about you all night, I'm glad to hear you are ok.  

I do hate to hear about large barns down though, I hope all the animals are ok.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 21, 2009)

Alive and kickin' 

I was most worried about the duck house being that is in on deck blocks and not actually sunk in the ground, but the ducks are... alive and quacking up a storm this morning (awful PO'd that they had to go in to their house early last night due to the storm)


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 22, 2009)

There is currently a discussion going on on the EMG forums as to whether your horse is safer inside or outside during a tornado or major storm. Most all government issued tornado and thunderstorm instruction and information websites reccommend leaving horses outside during intensive storms and tornadoes because they are better able to escape a tornado or storm outside than inside. 

Unfortunately a lot of these people on the EMG forums believe that their horse is safe under trees, or in run-in shelters during these storms. I would have thought that a story only weeks ago about 3 horses dying after the apple tree they stood under was hit by lightening... 

Whatever happened to common sense? Don't stand under trees... and the like


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 22, 2009)

The power has gone out, and a huge set of storm clouds have rolled in. It looks worse than what the weather network is calling for, "Cloudy with showers' as there is lightening. The poor goats are out in this.. I made them a little house, but I wasn't expecting a full on storm tonight so I didnt finish it, merely threw some plastic sheeting on it to keep it dry inside for the night. There is a tarp above the run, so I think I'l be going out there several times a night to tip the water out of the tarp. 

There are no lights and it is pitch black out.. I am so worried about my girls! Their first night here and they are in the middle of a big thunderstorm! ... My biggest worry above all is my run flying away. Granted the run has never done this before, but im still worried. 

Someone tell me it'll be okay!! ... I have lots of hot coffee so if the need calls for it, i'll stay up all night to make sure they are okay.


----------

